# surface roughness for p-20 ارجو المساعدة



## احمد1970 (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى الاعزاء ان طالب ماجستير ويتلخص بحثى فى حساب الخشونة السطحية لمعدن 1.2311
او على حسب AISI low-carbon mold tool steel AISI P20
ارجوكم كل من يمتلك معلومة عن الموضوع او عن المعدن ان يرسله على ال*****
fitoory***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------

